# Smokey Joe 14in Kettle



## JLeonard (Oct 25, 2020)

So has any one used one of these to smoke on? I see academy has them pretty cheap. I was thinking about it to try to learn a little charcoal cooking.
Jim








						Weber® Smokey Joe® 14" Charcoal Grill | Academy
					

The Weber® Smokey Joe® 14" Charcoal Grill features a plated-steel cooking grate with a 14.5" diameter cooking area to offer ample room for grilling and a rus...




					www.academy.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> So has any one used one of these to smoke on? I see academy has them pretty cheap. I was thinking about it to try to learn a little charcoal cooking.
> Jim
> 
> 
> ...



They're kinda of small, but work well for burgers, dogs and steaks. If you check craigslist you can probably find an 18 or 22" for about the same price(if not cheaper). 

Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 25, 2020)

I have one but been a while since used it.  Mine never got enough air flow.  As long as I skewed the lid where more air could get in it worked fine.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 25, 2020)

As said above...  good for small stuff... I use mine frequently...  But I also made mine into a mini WSM (weber smokey mountain)...  I will say that I use it more for a grill/indirect cooking (as your planning on) than I do as an actual smoker ...


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks guys. Knew I could count on y'all for info. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 25, 2020)

Goodwill score
					

I drive past this Goodwill all the time never stop in . Today for some reason I stopped .  Walked to the back of the store like I knew why I was there . Last isle on the bottom shelf     Judging by the date on the tag it must have just shown up . Brand new in the box ,, 12 bucks .




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Had to go back and look at that thread , because I still have not used it . Was almost 2 years ago . 
Don't get me wrong , I'm happy to have it . I just have other options . 
Anyway I saw the other day while watching Triple D  , a guy was using one to smoke . Had the legs taken off , and set it on top of a charcoal chimney with a small fire and wood chunks in it . 
Not suggesting you do that , just thought it was interesting ( and dangerous ) 
I agree with above , Craig's list or end of  season . Try to find a display model at lowes or Depot .


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 25, 2020)

It's what we've taken on the road when fish-camping for years. Never tried smoking on it, but it'll grill chicken, burgers, steaks, and fish. The camper has a oven and propane stove, that's always been enough for a week or two. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2020)

Yup as a couple of the gang has said great for small cooks. We bought ours for the camper as well.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 25, 2020)

I use about 12-16 briquettes ashed over (almost) off to one side...  throw a chunk of your fav. wood on it...  cook away... 

Now I'll use a 1/2 - 3/4 chimney full...  screaming hot for steaks..  I like em chard ...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks for the like JLeonard it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 25, 2020)

I have one I made into a mini wsm.  Love it for camping.


----------



## smokinstubbs (Nov 12, 2020)

My brother has one and I don't like using it because of poor air flow, keeping the lid cracked helped with airflow. I do have the Traveling Joe where the air holes are on the side of the drum below the lid for the past 30+ years, airflow is much better. This one.  https://www.weber.com/US/en/grills/portable-grills/smokey-joe-series/40020.html
If I were to get another mini-Weber, I'd get this one as I like the little bigger space, lots more air vents. Good Luck








						Buy Go-Anywhere Charcoal Grill for USD 71.00 | US
					

The Weber Go-Anywhere Charcoal Grill is compact and convenient for traveling with its carrying handle, fold-up legs, and Tuck-N-Carry lid lock.




					www.weber.com
				




I just wish Weber went back to the wooden handles as the plastic ones will burn you!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 9, 2020)

I actually smoke pork chops on mine by using the snake method and doing a foil heat barrier. Done it several times and they turned out great!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 10, 2020)

WV_Crusader
 I bought a 22in kettle last week. Love it!
Jim


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 10, 2020)

I didn’t realize the thread was a little old until after I posted lol


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 10, 2020)

WV_Crusader
 its all good! I'll take any advice I can get. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2020)

Never to late for a kettle comment .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2020)

There is always old post coming up it is great to see members researching the files. 
We all have missed some at some point.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks for the like JLeonard it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for the like WV_Crusader it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

